
Clownshoes available in sizes 2^10+1 and up | Nicholas Nethercote - asmosoinio
http://blog.mozilla.com/nnethercote/2011/08/05/clownshoes-available-in-sizes-2101-and-up/
======
asmosoinio
The post is about finding bug in Firefox memory allocations, causing
allocation of double the needed amount of memory. Just thought I'd clarify
that due to the nice but a bit uninformative title...

